# Behavior question



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Ok so we have adopted a another bulldog, so now we have two, the are both males, the one we just adopted is a little over a year old and he is neutered, and our other is 6 1/2 months ols and not neutered, we are going to get him neutered but I was planning on waiting til he was older to do it. When the 6 month old aka Duke gets his mojo going he's alway trying the humpty dance, is this something that s going to be an issue until he is neutered or can this be stopped by correction. I do realize that they are still in the feeling each other out phase and there's going to be some testing out of dominance, but just wondering what to expect. The humping isn't a constant thing just every once in awhile.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

My spay females hump here as well as my neutered males. I believe it is a form of play, not just a sexual/dominance act. One of my most submissive females will hump another to initiate play.


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

My Molly does the humping and she is a female and spayed. I think it's just a natural instinct. My Johonna used to hump the cat and she was female. Maybe I just have strange dogs.


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks, Is this something that I shouldn't really worry about and just let it go, or should I stop it when it happens. I know that fixed dogs still tend to hump just wasn't sure if it was more of a problem cause he isn't neutered yet.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

When I had my 2 Goldens, my boy, Zack would hump his sister, Skylar everytime Skylar looked like she was having a good time. :smile: Never could stop it in 12 years! Best advice I can give is to stop worrying about it. You'll drive yourself crazy trying to stop it. :biggrin:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

When Rocky was about 6 months old, he was humping his stuffed toys whenever he was happy or was playing. (Chelsy was too little and old to do it too!). He had one special stuffed bear that he particularly 'loved'! He was doing it rather a lot up until he got neutered, then he pretty much stopped completely. 

When we first got Shade, he tried it a few times in with Rocky. Now that they have lived together for quite awhile, it almost never happens unless Shade is getting really riled up and playing too hard.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I would personally stop it unless he's doing it while the other dog is actively playing with him. Humping can get dogs in trouble with other dogs because it can be seen as threatening and really annoying which leads to fights. I'd probably just teach him a word that means he should stop. You can let him do it for a short bit but then tell him to get off if he's going to town. If it's just a bit here and there I wouldn't worry about it though, the only real problem with humping is when the other dog has had enough and the humper doesn't stop.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I agree. The 6 month old poodle next door is now humping EVERYTHING constantly. Your leg, arm, bed, couch, boy dog, girl dog, toys, cat.
It doesn't matter if its poor Mollies rear end or her face end. I'm having to watch her closely now as she is starting to get really pissed and he's only 5lbs. Hell, its annoying me as the owners laugh and don't do anything to try and curb it at all. I can't wait till he's neutered (please lord, make them get him snipped). I've re-named him actually, he was Romeo, now he's Arnie!
I swear to high heavens that one day soon he's going to take on the wrong dog and he'll end up with a chunk out of him.

So, my advice would be to just try and make sure it doesn't become excessive or a habit.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

RawFedDogs said:


> When I had my 2 Goldens, my boy, Zack would hump his sister, Skylar everytime Skylar looked like she was having a good time. :smile: Never could stop it in 12 years! Best advice I can give is to stop worrying about it. You'll drive yourself crazy trying to stop it. :biggrin:


I love the way you think Bill... Tobi is a hump machine, any other dog he sees he's gotta hump it male or female, he eventually stops, and even air humped the 3 month old shitzu of my Gf's mothers... we just let it happen unless his little tobi comes out as it gets dried out and stuck and comes down to dad to fix it...


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Out of four dogs the only dog that doesn't hump is my yellow lab:heh:. I get more annoyed as the goofballs especially my sweetie chocolate lab humps toys :yuck:UGH female nut job! Anyway I just tell them "simmer down guys" and really do get annoyed with their goofiness ! Neutered court jesters:wink:! UGH! Well just tell him to stop if its annoying you!It sure annoys me when I am right here and they hump a stuffed toy for gods sake! Ha dogs gotta love "em:smile:!!!! But not that humping junk heehee! Seems though my dogs its only toys or each other at certain times ! Ummm like yah you dogs don't get enough attention and have to prove domination! Ha my dogs three of them are the dominators ummm and court jesters:heh:!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

the only humping i would stop would be if my dogs humped people's legs....otherwise, bubba can hump malia all he wants..when she's had enough, she nips at him and then he goes off, his widdle feelings all hurt.


----------



## lmgakg (Jan 1, 2011)

Yeah, my 10 year old Maltese has been fixed since he was a pup, he is forever humping my year old Rott, I thought it would stop once he was fixed, but it didn't!!! If I walk in the room and he's doing it, I say, cut it out, but I also say cut it out if I walk in and they are jumping around like mad in the living room. But really, it's not a big deal...I have two male rabbits who are both fixed and the 10 year old is forever humping the 3 year old. They are animals and will behave as such!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't allow humping at all in my house. Its considered "rude" in the dog communication world and typically dogs who are conflicted in their position within the pack do it...conflicted dogs are more likely to escalate non aggressive behavior to behaviors that are. While not all contexts of humping ARE rude (like initiating play between some dogs) its definitely not something that I would support, allow or encourage. There are more appropriate ways to initiate play between dogs. 

With your situation Adam, I would definitely stop it every time you can. Don't be mad about it, just stop it gently whenever you can. It will go away in time.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

My Sparky will try with "stranger dogs" but other than that he only rarely (not even once a month) tries to bother Patchie or Popi, and then they will correct him. I figure in this case it's more of a behavior issue rather than anything hormonal, since he is not neutered, you'd expect it to be all the time if it was hormonal. It's more of a "omg new dog! hump!" which is a bit annoying but easily stopped.

As for your pup, you say he's six months old? Did it just recently start or has he tried ever since forever? I'd try stopping the behavior and see how he responds to it.


----------



## Kofismom (Sep 14, 2010)

Adam,
There was someone on the other board that always told her dogs "no disco", I thought that's the command I would use if it's ever an issue at my house.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

We don't allow humping in our house, but it rarely happens anyway . Braxton will sniff Zailey's "lady parts" and air hump sometimes, and I don't really discourage that, but mounting of any kind, it's just not necessary. For every reason Natalie stated, I stop it when it happens. Our pack is pretty well established though, and it doesn't hardly ever come up. 

Working in daycare, I've seen mounting become a fight REALLY fast far too many times, too. I haven't had this problem with my dogs at home, but at work, yes.


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone, the humping has decreased alot since I first asked about it, now if I catch them doing it which is pretty seldom, I just tell him off and he stops sometimes he tries again but a few times of telling him off and he gets the picture. It usually happens when they are romping around pretty good, and they get all excited.


----------

